# Welche Weitwurfrolle für Heavy Feeder?



## keinangelprofi (6. August 2009)

Hallo an Alle,

habe eine Shimano Beastmaster Extra Heavy Extra Long 4,87m 180g mit einer Tica GD 4500 (oder so ähnlich) Rolle drauf, 0,35er Schnur. Soweit sogut.
Problem: beim Weitwerfen haperts.#c Suche nun eine Weitwurfrolle für diese Rute. Habe mir die Daiwa Emcast Pro Carp 5500 AB angeschaut. 

Kann mir jemand eine Rolle empfehlen oder sonst einen Tip geben? Ach ja, Preisbereich für die Daiwa um 80,- Euro, (ist so meine Vorstellung) +/- 50 Euro, also nicht unbedingt die "Flaggschiffe" >300 Euro empfeheln.

Grüße und Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Weitwurfrolle für Heavy Feeder?*



keinangelprofi schrieb:


> ...Habe mir die Daiwa Emcast Pro Carp 5500 AB angeschaut...



Na prima, damit hast du doch schon das so ziemlich beste in der Preisklasse gefunden, gegen die gibts eigentlich nichts einzuwenden.
Allerdings glaub ich, dass du die Daiwa Emcast Evo Carp 5500AB meintest.


----------



## Bream'er (6. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Weitwurfrolle für Heavy Feeder?*

yo denk ich auch fisch zwar die shimano Ultegra XSA und die ist klasse aber liegt neue 
etwa bei 150-190€ von der daiwa hab ich nur gutes gehört und wollte die mir anfangs auch kaufen aber naja


----------



## Erik_D (6. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Weitwurfrolle für Heavy Feeder?*

Hi!

Tausch die 35er Schnur auf der Rolle gegen eine 15er geflochtene Schnur, davor 5-10m 35er Mono-Schlagschnur.

Damit machst du garantiert ettliche Meter mehr in der Wurfweite.

Und lass dir unter die geflochtene Schnur noch ordentlich Füllschnur packen, denn sonst hast du 500m geflochtene Schnur auf der Rolle (die du dann natürlich auch bezahlen musst).


----------



## keinangelprofi (6. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Weitwurfrolle für Heavy Feeder?*



> Tausch die 35er Schnur auf der Rolle gegen eine 15er geflochtene Schnur, davor 5-10m 35er Mono-Schlagschnur.
> 
> Damit machst du garantiert ettliche Meter mehr in der Wurfweite.


Danke für den Tip, bei geflochtener bin ich aber eher skeptisch, da die Rute ziemlich lang und nicht gerade ein Sensibelchen ist, was die Aktion angeht. Fürchte hier Gefahr durch Ausschlitzen.


----------



## Tricast (6. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Weitwurfrolle für Heavy Feeder?*

Deshalb die monofile Schlagschnur als Puffer vorschalten. Minimum Rutenlänge plus 4-5 Wicklungen auf der Spule. 
GrußHeinz


----------



## keinangelprofi (6. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Weitwurfrolle für Heavy Feeder?*

ja, das mit der Schlagschnur ist mir schon klar. Frage ist eher: Wieviel weiter kann ich mit einer anderen Schnur bei gleicher Rolle werfen? 50m mehr brauch ich glaube ich (geschätzt). Oder ist ein Rollenwechsel besser? Danke für eure Tips!
gruß


----------



## cHHristian (6. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Weitwurfrolle für Heavy Feeder?*

Suche ebenfalls so eine Rolle, allerdings würde ich gern etwas weniger ausgeben, habe die hier gefunden:
Ultimate Astron 7000 Freilaufrolle
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Erik_D (7. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Weitwurfrolle für Heavy Feeder?*



keinangelprofi schrieb:


> 50m mehr brauch ich glaube ich (geschätzt).



Moin!

Naja, wie weit wirfst du denn bis jetzt? Wenn du jetzt nur 50m schaffst, und willst noch 50m weiter, dann könnte das zu schaffen sein. 
Aber wenn du jetzt schon 80m weit wirfst, und dann nochmal 50m mehr willst....hm, das sind dann ja schon Weiten, die man nicht mal eben so wirft (wenn du verstehst was ich meine).

Du darfst halt nicht glauben, dass du mit einer 'Weitwurfrolle' und anderer Schnur mal so eben weit über 100m rauskommst. Immer schön realistisch bleiben.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (7. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Weitwurfrolle für Heavy Feeder?*

Hi,
schonmal an die Spro Icognito Reihe gedacht? Ich denke die Pro 9000 SW wäre geeignet für dich aber auch 975. 

Greetz FF


----------



## Thomasmathias (7. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Weitwurfrolle für Heavy Feeder?*

Wechsle erstmal die Schnur. Wirst überrascht sein zu sehen, was ne angepasste Schnur für einen Weiten-Gewinn bringt!
ne 35 entwickelt extrem viel Reibung an den kleinen Ringen der Feederrute!
Wenns schon keine geflochtene Sein soll, kannst auch ne Monofile 22 - 24 nehmen.





keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> 
> habe eine Shimano Beastmaster Extra Heavy Extra Long 4,87m 180g mit einer Tica GD 4500 (oder so ähnlich) Rolle drauf, 0,35er Schnur. Soweit sogut.
> Problem: beim Weitwerfen haperts.#c Suche nun eine Weitwurfrolle für diese Rute. Habe mir die Daiwa Emcast Pro Carp 5500 AB angeschaut.
> ...


----------



## keinangelprofi (7. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Weitwurfrolle für Heavy Feeder?*



Erik_D schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Naja, wie weit wirfst du denn bis jetzt? Wenn du jetzt nur 50m schaffst, und willst noch 50m weiter, dann könnte das zu schaffen sein.
> Aber wenn du jetzt schon 80m weit wirfst, und dann nochmal 50m mehr willst....hm, das sind dann ja schon Weiten, die man nicht mal eben so wirft (wenn du verstehst was ich meine).


 
Hi,
Ich denke ersteres. 100m sollten so ungefähr die Zielgröße sein, wenns knapp drunter bleibt ist auch kein Problem.
Gruß


----------



## Bibbelmann (7. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Weitwurfrolle für Heavy Feeder?*

wenn du so weit draussen fischst ist eine Geflochtene kein grosses Problem- umgekehrt wird aber die hohe Dehnung einer monofilen  ein Problem. 
Keine feine Bissanzeige und keine Möglichkeit effektiv anzuhauen, mal abgesehen von der Wurfweite. Ich kenn das nur so, ab 40, evtl. 50 m mit multifiler Schnur


----------



## keinangelprofi (10. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Weitwurfrolle für Heavy Feeder?*

Erstmal Thx @all für eure Hilfe#6!!!

hab mir jetzt die Daiwa Emcast EVo Carp 5500 geholt mit 30er Schnur. Habs aber leider noch nicht ausprobieren können.

Gruß|wavey:


----------



## haenschen (10. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Weitwurfrolle für Heavy Feeder?*

probiers mal mit der Browning syntec force feeder ist eine super weitwurfspule mit einen schnureinzug von 103 cm  
mfg


----------



## Borg (10. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Weitwurfrolle für Heavy Feeder?*

Jo, Browning Force Feeder kann ich auch empfehlen. In meinen Augen ein gutes Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## cHHristian (10. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Weitwurfrolle für Heavy Feeder?*

eignet sich das ding auch für harte strömung? zb elbe? oder ist die rolle eher was für den see?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Weitwurfrolle für Heavy Feeder?*

@cHHristian:

Du suchst ne Rolle für etwas weniger Kohle als der Threadsteller bereit ist auszugeben?!!
Wieviel von welcher Schnur soll da denn draufpassen?
Da die Rolle neben günstig zu sein noch was taugen soll, wird es eh eng, aber ich würde empfehlen, dass du dich mal in Richtung Okuma orientierst.
Von denen gibts Rollen für nen schmalen Taler, in japanischer Qualität mit richtig stabilen Messinggetrieben. Da wirst du nur gutes drüber lesen.


----------



## grazy04 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Weitwurfrolle für Heavy Feeder?*

schau dir mal die "Quantum Crypton Heat 1060" an. Ich fische die auf ner "Spirit One Mega Feeder" von Shakespeare mit 4,50m und bis 240gr WG. 
Selbst kleine Futterkörbe lassen sich ohne Probleme auf 70-90m bringen, mit der "steifen" Spitze sind Wurfweiten jeneits der 100m locker drin. 

Die Rolle bekommste mit ein wenig Glück für 65€ im Netz (da musste aber suchen  ) , beim Händler um die Ecke kommste auf etwa 80-90€


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (11. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Weitwurfrolle für Heavy Feeder?*

Okuma Powerliner 65 eine top Rolle mit viel Schnur und sehr robust!!!:m


----------

